# against telemetry in 10? SpyBot Anti Beacon



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

"win10 is a masterpiece of data collection" (telemetry). could be argued as spying

*SpyBot Anti Beacon* is a utility that can reliably turn off Win10's unwelcome behaviour.

its a freebie and the main program window has four tabs for four different functions or info screens. best to have all the entries to be green, that is all the spying turned off. clicking the Immunize button at the bottom of the page, is the way to go. then tab two, etc. also available as a portable version
https://www.safer-networking.org/spybot-anti-beacon/


----------

